# body kit ID question



## mn011890 (May 14, 2007)

i was just wondering if anybody knew what kind of body kit was on the maxima in the first fast and the furious movie. i like the look of it, but i cant seem to find it. thanks


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/265640/5

Front looks like the Stillen kit, rear... looks like the Stillen kit but I'm not sure.


----------



## mn011890 (May 14, 2007)

thats a good link right there. thanks man


----------

